# Trico Iron Case or Tri All 3 Sports clam shell?



## bill amc (Mar 3, 2004)

I also posted this in the General discusion forum

Wondering if anyone has had the oportunity to compare the two. Pros and cons of each? Price is about the same, Trico is 30 lbs. Tri All 3 is only 20 lbs., so Im wondering if its not as damage proof. 

http://www.trisports.com/triall3sporc.html

http://www.branfordbike.com/storage/storage1.html


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Trico Iron Case*



bill amc said:


> I also posted this in the General discusion forum
> 
> Wondering if anyone has had the oportunity to compare the two. Pros and cons of each? Price is about the same, Trico is 30 lbs. Tri All 3 is only 20 lbs., so Im wondering if its not as damage proof.
> 
> ...



I have been very happy with my Trico Iron case. I can't comment directly on the Tri All 3. But, I would welcome a case that is ten pounds lighter -- expecially when I am lifting it into an airport rental car shuttle.


----------

